# Sunterra/Diamond Points



## TimeshareVagabond (Sep 2, 2009)

Does anyone know what is a fair price to expect to pay for Sunterra points in the resale market?


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 2, 2009)

Quick & Dirty All Closed So No Advertising Here (hyperlinks removed by RS)

You will need to dig in and see what additional fees are being added, but it would appear that 3,000 - 12,500 didn't get any bids at $ 1.00

*SOLD*​


> 6500 POINTS - DIAMOND RESORTS INTERNATIONAL TIMESHARE
> NORTH AMERICA,CARIBBEAN,EUROPE,ASIA,AUSTRAILIA,AFRICA
> Item: 190331106337
> 1 Bid
> ...


*NOT SOLD*​


> DIAMOND RESORTS 4,500 POINTS, US COLLECTION, ANNUAL
> $49 CLOSING!!!! Tremendous Savings
> Item: 140341986458
> 
> ...


----------

